# Listless goat with fever



## Barleychown (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a nigerian dwarf doe that has been listless for two days now. She is still nibbling, mostly browse, but some alfalfa hay, and drinking some, though not as much as normal. Today her temp is 104.9*, with normal poo. 

No change in management, feed, ect. Her sister lives with her, and is normal. Both does tested negative for CAE and CL this spring. She is not pregnant (per biotracking), and never has been, though I did take her to visit a buck this spring. 

Today I have used a syringe to give her probios, electrolytes, and water with a touch of molasses, and she seems to be a bit better.

I've looked her over several times and cannot find any wounds, abcesses, ect. She has no drainage or discharge from anywhere, nose to tail. 


Where do I go from here?


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

I had a goat a few weeks ago like that. I took her to the vet and she had pneumonia!


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm thinking pneumonia too. I just had a 4mo buckling with the same symptoms.


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

a fever that high is a problem. go with pneumonia. or at least bacterial. 

if you have access to a vet who will give you banamine, get some quick! it is an NSAID like Aleve/motrin.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

That is not a high fever if it is a fever.
Goats normal range is 102 -104!!!
The temp also can be lower or higher due to time of day, activity and the air temp.

If your goat normally doesnt go over 103 than its a low grade fever.

Just get the goat on antibiotics now. I use LA200 and it knocks most probs right out with one shot.
Pneumonia is common and often silent.


----------



## Barleychown (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies.

Goat's temp at last check was 106*. She was given PenG (all the feed store had) and aspirin for her fever.

The outside temp here has been swinging wildly. Today's high was 86*, yet it was 42* this morning. She was shivering this morning...should I be providing her with heat?


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

106 is a fever. 

PenG doesnt often work for pneumonia in goats because of resistance build up.
Call a vet for something better.
Dont warm the goat unless its winter. You dont heat up a person with a fever and you dont a goat. You could over heat the animal just like you can over heat a human.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Tell the vet your goat has pnuemonia and see if they will sell you Nuflor. Whatever the vet says(their opinions vary on dosage for cattle and most have no idea on treating a goat), you need to give her 6 ccs per hundred lbs SQ for three days in a row. That is very effective for goats.
Even if she seems perfectly well by the second day, finish out the third day of treatment!
Also, Banamine and Vitamin B.
Where are you located? If the vet is reluctant to sell you Nuflor, if you are close, I have some.
Its not good that the goat has been ill for a couple days now. It will be harder to pull her out of it. Starting treatment as soon as possible is your best bet.


----------



## Barleychown (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you.

She is looking some better this morning, up and alert. My husband will be picking up stronger meds on his way home this morning. 

My next question is...I haven't seen her chew a cud in a day or two, is this normal when sick? Yesterday I offered her plenty of fresh green leaves, and she accepted most. She also picked at her alfalfa all day. I've heard her burping, just haven't witnessed chewing.


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

The vet did give my goat Nuflor for the pneumonia. She was also given something called "quick start" that I gave her even after she came home (she spent three days at the vet). It's a high calorie liquid to keep her weight and strength up since she wasn't eating. Might see if they have something similar if yours is not eating normally.


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

Chewing cud is a sign the goat is feeling good and "normal". It's a pretty good indicator the goat is feeling healthy.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I've had good success with Biomycin for bringing down fevers/infection. I've used Pen G too and it worked but found it can sometimes cause diarrhea, at least in kids. Whenever my goats run a temp over 103 they're usually acting unwell.


----------



## Barleychown (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you all again for the repiles.

The vet has her on biomycin, banamine and vit B, along with all the fresh green browse I can get her to eat, and probiotics. She is feeling much better today. :banana02:


----------

